# Working docking stations? - 2 external monitors



## wootty2000 (Oct 30, 2020)

Hi All,

I'm currently using a Dell E6540 laptop with a proper external dock and it works perfectly, but the laptop is soon to be replaced with something newer (need more RAM that this laptop will support).

I'm trying to find out what docks do actually work properly under FreeBSD.
I really wanted a new laptop that exported the ports to the docking station but it seems they don't do this any more, so it looks like I'm going to have to go for a USB based one.
I'm not tied in to Dell (laptop or dock) and have also been looking at Lenovo. Lenovo have a nice ultra dock, but I don't know if they work under BSD.

Dell and Lenovo don't seem to be overly helpful when it comes to finding out about FreeBSD compatibility.

Does anyone have any experience with modern laptops and docks, especially from the video point of view?

Thanks
Wootty


----------



## SirDice (Oct 30, 2020)

Lenovo is quite popular among a lot of our forum users. So I'm sure someone will be able to shed some light on the support for the docking stations.


----------



## Mjölnir (Oct 30, 2020)

Lenovo ThinkPad T450s on UltraDock works perfectly.


----------



## wootty2000 (Oct 30, 2020)

Is that with external monitors?
Did you need to make any kernel changes? I'll be running Current, so i'll be as up to date as I can be

Not that is matters (more out of interest), but can you remove the laptop from the dock while X is running and then re-dock it?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 30, 2020)

wootty2000 said:


> I'll be running Current, so i'll be as up to date as I can be


-CURRENT is the developer's playground. Things can and will break at any given time. 

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## Mjölnir (Oct 30, 2020)

wootty2000 said:


> Is that with external monitors?  Did you need to make any kernel changes?  I'll be running Current, so i'll be as up to date as I can be.  Not that is matters (more out of interest), but can you remove the laptop from the dock while X is running and then re-dock it?


Yes, up to three monitors.  No kernel changes needed.  RTFM vt(4) & sound(4).  I did not and will not try to remove a running system from the dock.  Off-topic: the only disadvantage of the ThinkPads is a small gap between the keys and the base of the keyboard where the LED backlights shine through.  Very annoying.


----------



## wootty2000 (Oct 30, 2020)

I've been using Current for about 5 years now and I've had my fair share of blow ups, but that really is expected. 

I will have a chat with work and see what our suppliers can get. I know the T450 is an older model. Im not sure if we can get T580 still, but I think we can get the T590. Hopefully if the ultra dock works with the T450, it will work just as well with all the new modules (assuming BSD's video driver supports the new chipsets)


----------



## a6h (Oct 31, 2020)

Laptops - FreeBSD Wiki
		










						BSD Hardware Database
					

A database of all the hardware that works under bsd




					bsd-hardware.info


----------

